# Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi



## herbi (3. Nov. 2009)

Servus Leute,...

kann mir diesen Comcorder jemand empfehlen,...?

Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi


Oder gibt es einen Alternativen... ich meine damit Preis/Leistung!

Danke im Vorraus,....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Hi Herbi,

ich hab mir damals nen Panasonic bei Saturn für 149€ glaub ich, gekauft.

Ich schlage Dir vor das Ding zu kaufen und ausgiebigst zu testen, kannst es ja innerhalb 4 Wochen wieder zurückbringen 

Meiner hat nen Optischen Bildstabi, die teureren haben alle einen digitalen Bildstabi.

Wenn Du viel mit Zoom arbeitest ist ein optischer Bildstabi schlechter da er das zittern nicht so gut ausgleicht. Ich nutze den Zoom nicht so dolle also reicht mir mein Billigding.

Ich fand´s ebenfalls wichtig das der Ton gut aufgenommen wird. - solltest du mal testen (nur der aufnehmende darf nicht quatschen - ist dann ja ziemlich laut )

Gut finde ich das der von A zwei Videolampen hat, das gleicht die Anfangsblende von 3.5 gut aus denke ich.

Meiner hat 2.8 - allerdings bringt´s die bei Glühlampenbeleuchtung inne Wohnung nicht so doll - ich hab da ziemliche CA´s.

Auch mit der Zoomwippe oben drauf find ich bei meinem nicht so gut, da muss man ständig mit dem Zeigefinger zoomen. Bei deinem A hab ich das nicht richtig gesehen - ich finds besser wenn man mit dem Daumen zoomen kann.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir einige Tipps geben, viel Spaß beim ausprobieren


----------



## herbi (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Servus Ralf,...

danke für deine Einschätzung,...das mit den 4 Wochen Rückgaberecht hatte ich mir auch schon durch den Kopf gehen lassen,...
Ich habe vor mehr in Innenräumen zu filmen,...dafür dürfte er doch reichen,...?
Ich werde berichten...

Danke


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

ja, ich denke schon - viel Spaß damit


----------



## herbi (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Hallo Ralf,...

ich hab in gekauft 
Erster Eindruck "ist der klein",...habe auch schon Probeaufnahmen zustande gebracht aber noch nix zum herzeigen....

Ich muß mich etz erst mal genauer einlesen und werde dann berichten, falls interesiert...

Bis dann,...


----------



## Christine (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*



herbi schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck "ist der klein",



Brich Dir bloß nicht die Finger 

Bin schon auf erste Erfahrungen gespannt!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

 ich auch


----------



## herbi (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Servus,...

das erste Problem? 
Hatte es endlich geschafft mal ein paar Videos zu filmen, auch das hochladen der Filmchen auf den Computer gestaltete sich etwas schwierig (für mich),...wenn ich nun die Filme ansehe, mit Mediaplayer, so werden Ton und Film Zeitversetzt wiedergegeben?????

*Was mach ich falsch??*

Hüüülfeeeeeeee :beeten


----------



## Christine (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Hi Herbi,

Du vielleicht gar nix. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Dein Rechner ausgestattet ist, aber für mich klingt das nach zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher oder Prozessorleistung.


----------



## herbi (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Servus,...

ja das könnte sein....

Dann probier ich das mal am TV heute abend aus,....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

ja, mach mal - da gibbet ja dieses Videokabel mit 3 Chinchsteckern

Bei meiner lag so eine CD dabei mit einem Programm mit dem man das Video direkt runterladen und mit einem Intro versehen kann. Allerdings lad ich die Kamera immer vorher lieber auf da es schon zu einem Abbruch kam.

Was haste denn für nen PC so ?


----------



## herbi (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Servus,...



> dieses Videokabel mit 3 Chinchsteckern



..dieses Kabel habe ich in den Fernseher gesteckt,...so wie die Farben drauf sind ,....!
*
Dann ging gar nix mehr!!*

Der TV brummte nur, der Bildschirm von TV und Kamera waren schwarz!!!

Ich bin zu dumm für dieses kl. Stück Plastik, Metall und Mikrochips Dingsda,...ich hab solch einen Kropf....:evil


----------



## herbi (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Hei,...

ich nochmal,...

muß ich die Software die bei dem Teil dabei war registrieren lassen?
Habe doch schon den Code eingegeben und wenn ich auf Produktinfo gehe dann heist es dort ich bin nicht registriert, wenn ich das machen will trete ich einem Club bei,...!?


----------



## robsig12 (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Hi Herbi

registrieren muss man sich nie!

Wenn Du einen gültigen Code hast, ist alles erledigt! 

Wenn Du die Kabel am Fernseher angeschlossen hast, musst Du evtl. den Programmsuchlauf laufen lassen.

Viel Glück.


----------



## herbi (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Robert Danke,...
ich hab mich natürlich schon registriert... 

Wo um Himmelswillen ist der Suchlauf des TV,....habe ich noch nieeee gebraucht,...da ich mit TV nix am Hut hab,....

Ich stell mich echt nicht dumm,....wenn ich im Jahr 20 Std. TV sehe ist es viel,...(ich schäme mich dafür )


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Hi Herbi,

ich habe an meinem Videorekorder vorne diese 3 Steckmöglichkeiten. Da kommt dann die PS2 raus und die Videokamera rein, die schalte ich dann ein und stelle auf Play Modus + wähle an der Kamera die gewünschte Szene und starte. Verbunden ist der Videorekorder mit nem alten, typischen Röhrenfernseher. Dieser steht auf Av, also so wie wenn man Video schauen möchte - ich denke wenn Du diese Möglichkeit hast, versuchs mal.

Ansonsten steck die Stecker in den Fernseher, starte die Videokamera, so das Du das Video auf dieser sehen kannst und dann stell den Fernseher auf Av.

Bei meiner mitgeliferten Software musste ich mich nicht registrieren, das Programm nennt sich CyberLink MediaShow.

Viel Erfolg + schönen Aben noch


----------



## herbi (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Danke Ralf,.. 

ich versuchs mal,...


----------



## herbi (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

*Es funzt, es funzt, es funzt, es funzt, es funzt, es funzt, es funzt, es funzt, es funzt, es funzt, es funzt.....*

*Thaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnks,.....*

Ich musste aber den Video ausstecken,...da ich nur 3 AV Ausgänge am TV Gerät habe,...und irgendwann funzte es,....!


Das mit der Zeitverschiebung wird aber dann wohl am Arbeitsspeicher meines ASUS X50 series liegen????

Danke,....


----------



## Christine (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Hi Herbi,

ASUS X50 - kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das sowenig Arbeitsspeicher hat 

Vielleicht liegt es an der benutzten Software. Oder hast Du im Hintergrund noch mehr Programme laufen lassen?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

 Herbi 

am besten installierst du mal die mitgelieferte Software, musst dich nicht regsitrieren - da gibt es meistens so einen buttun *später registrieren* da klickste druf und installierst erstmal das programm. auf der Verpackung müsste die PC Anforderung stehen, kannst ja mal vergleichen - was dein PC hat, kannst du unter *start* ->* einstellungen* -> *systemsteuerung* -> *system* - > da steht dann unter computer die CPU und der Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## hanpla (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Kannst knicken das Teil von Aldi, die Bildqualität ist unter aller sau, vor allem bei wenig Licht, aber selbst im Haus ist das Bild schon verrauscht, nur draußen bei guter Beleuchtung sieht es gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, also wenn du outdoor HD Aufnahmen willst, kannst du es vielleicht wagen aber sosnt finger weg, da kauft man sich lieber einen DV camcorder oder einen der halt schon auf SDHC karten aufnimmt nur dann halt nicht HD...

Ein guter HD camcorder ist z.B der Canon HF10 aber der ist für unter 400eur nicht zu haben....

es kommt halt immer auf die Ansprüche an! Aber das Rückgaberecht ist hier wichtig.


----------



## herbi (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Servus,...

also ich bin Zufrieden,....

War am WE bei einem Koitreffen in Kronach (Sascha73) und habe diesen Film gedreht,...!

Was sagt ihr,...?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh4IFo46FOI


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Hallo Herbi!

Ich sag dazu, das du die Kappe zu spät vonne Linse genommen hast ...    Scherz!

Kannst du mal nen Film mit außen Aufnahmen machen und zeigen? Wie groß sind die Filme eigentlich? (KB/MB?)


----------



## herbi (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

@ Joachim,...

mach ich gerne,...

Wo finde ich die Angaben zu der Größe?

Ist das im Corder was ich einstellen kann?

Wenn JA,...dann ist dieser Film 1280 x 720

Der Camcorder hat folgende Größen zur Verfügung:

640 x 480
1280 x 720
1440 x 1080


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Naja, das sind die Pixel - was ich aber meinte: wieviel Platz benötigt so ein Filmchen auf der Platte/USB Stick/CD oder sonstwo?

Wenn nicht, ist auch nicht so schlimm - mach halt mal nen Außentestfilmchen bei Tageslicht. Würde mich schon interessieren.


----------



## herbi (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

mach ich,...

der Film hat 117 MB und ist ca. 1,27 min lang,....


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Oh :wow ist schon ein hübscher Brocken. Na denn bis zum Test Teil 2.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Digitaler HD Camcorder von Aldi*

Hi Herbi,

ich find die Quali gut 

und bis die 3D Videokameras rauskommen reicht die allemal


----------

